# How to make succuss?



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

everyone want to play golf well,including me.
Iknow it is very hard for me to make it.
I hope you can give me some advice.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

As I have said before practise and lessons the more you play the better you'll get.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Practice the swing basics. set up, alignment, grip, posture, and a one piece take away.

Practice those harder shots, so that when they show up during a round of golf you won't surprised. Practice shots from poor lies. Hit balls that are below your feet, above your feet, up hill, and down hill lies. Assuming you can already hit a straight putt, practice those breaking putts. 

Spend a lot of time practicing your short game from what ever distance your average approach shot leaves you. In other words if your average approach shot during a round misses the green by 10 yards, then practice your short game from 5-20 yards off the green. When you miss the green, you want to average less than 3 shots/putts to finish out the hole. This is your short game handicap. Anything under 2.5 is pretty good. 

We are amateurs, not professionals. As amateurs, our short games are the best way for us to save strokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Surtees said:


> As I have said before practise and lessons the more you play the better you'll get.


I know practice make sense 。
But you know it need long time ，I hve played and practised for a long time ，however ，there is no improvment 。


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Practice the swing basics. set up, alignment, grip, posture, and a one piece take away.
> 
> Practice those harder shots, so that when they show up during a round of golf you won't surprised. Practice shots from poor lies. Hit balls that are below your feet, above your feet, up hill, and down hill lies. Assuming you can already hit a straight putt, practice those breaking putts.
> 
> ...


 From what you said I know you can play golf well 。


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Like most golfers, I am only as good as the amount of time I put into my game will allow. Most of the time, it's good enough to not embarrass myself. Right now I am playing mediocre golf based on my ability.


Iris said:


> From what you said I know you can play golf well 。


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Like most golfers, I am only as good as the amount of time I put into my game will allow. Most of the time, it's good enough to not embarrass myself. Right now I am playing mediocre golf based on my ability.


I know，but you know I think you are quite good and you are so modest.hope you can play it bet:thumbsup:ter


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

Great advice there from frogsHair, If you are anything above ten handicap which i float around, the short game makes the difference on the day. If you have a day when you have scored well, you will probably find that you chipped and putted well. I have had days were i have played quite dodgy but counted the score at the end to find that I had scored well. You only tend to remember the bad shots along with one really good one, the holes were you have salvaged a par or even a bogie from an impossible position are usually forgotten. These are the beauty of the handicap system. 

If you set yourself goals each time you play, don't be too ambitious as this may lead you to throw caution to the wind and golf does not let you get away with that attitude. Try to enjoy whatever the golf course throws at you and if you get in trouble don't go for the two foot gap like on television, play sensible and your score may surprise you.

Most important advice i have been given was to remember you are *PLAYING* golf not trying to scratch a living from it.


----------

